# First batch of cold smoked cheese.



## GentlemanJerk (Mar 18, 2019)

Recieved my A-MAZE-N and 80 lbs of pellets (hickory and black cherry) last week so it was time to try out some cold smoking!  We had a particularly cold (and windy) weekend so I chunked up some provolone, sharp white cheddar, mozzarella sticks, Stilton and a small hunk of danish blue cheese to toss into my charcoal grill.  I was doing a test so I smoked half the cheese for 2ish hours and the rest for 4ish hours using the hickory pellets.  I state "ish" for the times since it was such a windy day that I had to continually close the vents in the grill to actually get any smoke to build up so the times may have been longer.  Overall the cheese got a fairly light smoking with the blue cheese, cheddar and provolone getting the most color and flavor.  I've attached pictures of the the start and finish of the cheese.  

P.S.  I am definitely going to smoke more blue cheese, that turned out amazing!


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Mar 18, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Not sure of your location in PA but if you have an Aldi's close to you it's a cheese smokers friend. 8 ounce block of Wisconsin sharp cheddar are $1.69 they also have other 8oz block of varying types plus lots of other wedges. All priced much lower than that your local grocer.



I'm near State College, I think there is an Aldi's near Altoona which isn't too far away.  I got this batch of cheese (minus the Stilton) from Sam's Club.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Your cheese looks really good!
It took on some nice color!
Don't need much smoke for cheese, so I bet yours will be very good!
Al


----------

